# The 2018 Christmas Special!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seriously though....nothing special about this.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-12-17T23_02_19-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you thought there was a chance this world let alone this nation had a chance, listen to this show.

Thing about it is, there is more than enough evidence that the world is going insane. Exhibit A, your Honor; all genders can have periods. All genders. Periods. Make sense of that!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Merry Freakin Christmas everyone! Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la. 

When it goes to hell, and it will, there are going to be a lot of surprised gender neutered snowflakes with no safe place to hide.

Deck the halls with illegal aliens 
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Merry Freakin Christmas everyone! Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la.
> 
> When it goes to hell, and it will, there are going to be a lot of surprised gender neutered snowflakes with no safe place to hide.
> 
> ...


Don we now our gender non-specific apparel...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Whisky Advent Calendar?

You mean you Haven't got one ???









Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Whisky Advent Calendar?
> 
> You mean you Haven't got one ???
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of it. How could it be that I'd never heard of such a thing?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton. 

It’s freakin’ fantastic. The nearer you get to Christmas the better the whisky. 
I had a dram of double cask last night- delicious!!

You should try it. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh. And there's one for the non-males too:

https://www.masterofmalt.com/gin/drinks-by-the-dram/gin-advent-calendar/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And for your Christmas tree:

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/drinks-by-the-dram/drinks-by-the-dram-whisky-baubles/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC95 (Oct 4, 2018)

Excellent show my friends! I have several, but The Little Drummer Boy is probably my favorite from childhood. I do love me some Trans-Siberian Orchestra though. Keep up the good work!


----------

